
China Responds to Mark Zuckerberg's Spring Festival Message - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/chinas-internet-mark-zuckerbergs-spring-festival-message
======
bobby_9x
I think my problem with the whole thing is that Zuckerberg isn't about
freedom, he's about control.

I want the leader of our greatest social networking site in history to embrace
the freedom for all.

He embraces leaders of China that continue to not only take the freedoms of
everyday citizens away through mass surveillance, but of billionaires like
himself:

[http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/07/another-chinese-
billionaire-g...](http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/07/another-chinese-billionaire-
goes-missing.html)

He absolutely should not be a respected part of the tech industry.

The book that he wanted his employees to read was nothing but Chinese
propaganda. He could at least pretend to be an intellectual, instead of a
shill for the Chinese government.

Now onto his Mandarin: his intonation is sub-par and he mimics the hard r
dialect of Beijing.

